# CPT Code 11101



## JCampbell (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Our office performed 3 punch bx. We billed 11100, 11101 and 11101. Medicare is denying one of the 11101 stating that this is duplicate billing. They stated that the 11101 should be billed with a quantity of 2. Can anyone tell me where I can find documentation to support this?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## monicahkfan (Jun 13, 2014)

What about mod 59?


----------

